# Short Notice Reno Herf



## DiSiLLuZioN (Sep 7, 2005)

Posting this hoping some people in the Reno area will be able to meet up next weekend in Reno (i'm talking between the 27 - 30th) If anyone will be around and would like to meet up, post here. Currently there are a couple of us.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

A couple of us? So far it's you and me pal..and we haven't even set up a time..Thursday night? What time and where?


----------



## DiSiLLuZioN (Sep 7, 2005)

Hoping to get a few at least. if nothing else we'll be eating the "All you can eat" buffet at Peppermill and smoking at FUMARE. sounds like the perfect party to me.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hmmmm, this sounds more like a date than a herf.....


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Smitty you're just jealous it's not you!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

t'kay said:


> Smitty you're just jealous it's not you!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

A Reno herf? Woo Hoo! I don't even have to travel. My schedule is actually a little screwy right now, but let me know what day you're looking at and I'll finagle things.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

YAY!! We're talking Thursday evening right? And where are we shmoking at? Fumare? Mas detailes por favor!


----------



## DiSiLLuZioN (Sep 7, 2005)

Thursday evening sounds good to me. I'll get the details of what time I'll be in town. D, does Thursday work for you?


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I can do Thursday. Let me know when you want to meet at Fumare. Woo Hoo! A Reno herf!


----------



## DiSiLLuZioN (Sep 7, 2005)

:/ 
mini herf anyways. 
Tentatively we're talking 6 p.m. at Fumare. Unless otherwise posted. Check here before leaving. I'd say that's pretty solid though, unless something major comes up.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Major? like what? What could possibly be more important then a mini herf with Dizzy and Dgen? (and girlfriend right? YAY! I'm not gonna be the only girl!)


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey yo, have you talked with the owner of Fumare? Do we know what hours they are open? Yeah, yeah I just had to throw a wrench into things...I fly out today so if things change call me cause I won't be around.


----------

